# Telephoto lens for Canon G12



## ariera (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello.

I need to know how good is the Ziekos 4.5x lens that might be adapted to the G12:

Is Ziekos product reliable ?
Will it match easily to the present lens ?
Any influence on the camera performance ?
Do I need to re-setup the menue after hooking up the lens ?

Thanks
Arie Ravid


----------

